# Fursona backstory length  ?



## Dmc10398 (Jun 3, 2017)

I think I have a good grip on the backstory for my fursona but I'm not sure how long to make it or how much detail to include. I could go on for pages almost to the point of a short story but I don't think anyone would want to wade through all that. So maybe just a couple paragraphs ??


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 3, 2017)

Maybe you could do a long version and a short version?
A guy did a story for mine that turned out to be 9000 words or so. But when I need to be quick about explaining, I just give a short version.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jun 3, 2017)

Hey, it's your fursona. Make it as long and detailed as you like! Along with the full story, you could also write a shorter summary that just covers the main points.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 3, 2017)

Okay I'll do that.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 3, 2017)

I already have the outline of a full novel about my fursona. He won't find out where he came from until near the end. Make it as long as you want, and then make an abbreviated version for those who don't want to read a lot about you.


----------



## Diretooth (Jun 3, 2017)

As a person who writes literal pages of backstory for D&D characters, there is no such thing as too long.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 3, 2017)

I don't see "too long" as a good thing, really - it's easy to create a backstory too needlessly convoluted to actually use your character anywhere without breaking your little self-made canon. Like, "I made a fursona that is disgrased sparkle-sushi-lionking with complicated family tree and years of space marine experience, now how do I insert him into that completely unrelated pic that will make absolutely no sense in context the backstory I created?"

In other words, the more you write, the more specific your character becomes, and you'll have to either treat the char with that in mind, or eventually abandon the backstory completely. So, if you're certain enough about your character and his/her purpose, you can give yourself some freedom with that, but if you want something universal, just keep it short.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 3, 2017)

I guess I can see the point both ways, you don't want to go over board with details but also  try not to be cookie cutter. I guess it's just finding a balance


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 4, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> I guess I can see the point both ways, you don't want to go over board with details but also  try not to be cookie cutter. I guess it's just finding a balance


Just go with what satisfies you. Others will read it as it is, but the entire point of a Fursona is personal expression. Whether you make it more or less is up to you!


----------



## Diretooth (Jun 4, 2017)

Alternatively to @Pipistrele, the art that they appear in that is at odds to the backstory can be a sort of omake, something silly and non-canon to the character that doesn't impact them beyond what-ifs.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 4, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Alternatively to @Pipistrele, the art that they appear in that is at odds to the backstory can be a sort of omake, something silly and non-canon to the character that doesn't impact them beyond what-ifs.


That's also true, though the more over-elaborate your backstory is, the harder it becomes to fit your character pretty much anywhere outside of established setting - write too much, and eventually you'll have to mark every drawing or story as "non-canon", and if you get to that, what's the point of having canon in the first place .3.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 4, 2017)

Make shit vague, make it short, or be specific and a huge backstory. It's 100% up to you.

Personally I like detailed backstories. Gives me something to read while my imagination runs wild.


----------



## INCtastic (Jun 21, 2017)

That highly depends on what you want - make a trilogy of novels in the length of Lord of the rings or just a short description - it's up to you :3
For example I once started to think about the story for mine... and I never stopped :3 it's very long already but I have much fun detailing everything out :3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 22, 2017)

Feel free to write that _Epic of Gilgamesh_ you have in mind as head-canon for your fursona's backstory (heck, that may as well be your fursona's _life_), but don't hold it to be so precious that it has to accompany your fursona everywhere. That kind of baggage can be rather cumbersome, if not nigh impossible, to work with when you start transplanting your fursona outside of that head-canon, so pack light and be ready to adapt to local conditions.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 23, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Feel free to write that _Epic of Gilgamesh_ you have in mind as head-canon for your fursona's backstory (heck, that may as well be your fursona's _life_), but don't hold it to be so precious that it has to accompany your fursona everywhere. That kind of baggage can be rather cumbersome, if not nigh impossible, to work with when you start transplanting your fursona outside of that head-canon, so pack light and be ready to adapt to local conditions.



Good advise that  I'm sure I would be foolish to ignore and I don't plan to write myself into some huge dogma. But my view point on this is that a detailed backstory gives me a good idea of how my character will react in the present. Once again going back to what you wrote I need to be careful I'm not over thinking or tying my fursona to one idea.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm about to start writing my story, which will be LONG. Its going to be fully separate from my furry life in this world, at cons, etc. Rivi's personality will definitely show through, but I'm going to be careful to avoid getting him stuck in the fantasy world of his origin. I have a lot of ideas, the general story is mapped out, and some chapters are pretty much done in my head. Now the hard part begins. Looking forward to reading more of your story @Dmc10398 !


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 23, 2017)

RivendellWolf said:


> I'm about to start writing my story, which will be LONG. Its going to be fully separate from my furry life in this world, at cons, etc. Rivi's personality will definitely show through, but I'm going to be careful to avoid getting him stuck in the fantasy world of his origin. I have a lot of ideas, the general story is mapped out, and some chapters are pretty much done in my head. Now the hard part begins. Looking forward to reading more of your story @Dmc10398 !



Thats awesome man, I'll keep an eye out for the first part and look forward to reading it. I've had great fun writing Goodspeed's backstory so far and I'm sure once you get going you'll find it really helps bring a new level to your fursona.

I've run into a bit of a road block with part 3 I have a good idea of where I want the story to go but I'm a little nervous it will come off as too dark or verbose...


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah, I have some of Rivi's story really well fleshed out, but there are some holes and details that need to be filled in. The origin part of his story is mostly complete, and I have a couple bad guys worked out fairly well. I'll probably put out one chapter at a time on the main FA site. Chapters 1 and 2 are done in my head and just need to be written down. I can easily see 10-15 chapters happening before the finale. It might go on from there if people like it.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't really have a backstory for my fursonas... I've always just saw Casey as an animal version of me so his past is my past.  And Renly's backstory is still a WIP.

I do have an OC with a really long complicated back story though. For him I did a bullet point version of his past on his ref, then linked to a long journal containing the long version if people cared to read it.


----------

